# Wii #2252 - Keito no Kirby (Japan)



## Chanser (Oct 13, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4824^^

English Patch


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 13, 2010)

:swoon:












:licks box art:


----------



## berlinka (Oct 13, 2010)

*gulp* My God! I *WANT *this!

*instantly forgets about Scribblenauts*


----------



## da_rula (Oct 13, 2010)

EPIC Yarn!


----------



## agimann (Oct 13, 2010)

does it have english like lost shadow had? great boxart


----------



## Taik (Oct 13, 2010)

I hope it at least has english subs


----------



## CJL18 (Oct 13, 2010)

hmm cant find it not asking where it is either


----------



## raine.sisk (Oct 13, 2010)

Wouldn't even know where to look for jap dumps.


----------



## Nuke85 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 13, 2010)

YaaaaaaaaaY !! English version soon!!


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 13, 2010)

AP Protection?
....so stupid that i have to wait till next year


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm actually quite interested in this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks fun and I'm a sucker for 2D platfromers.


----------



## P.S (Oct 13, 2010)

Fun game, playing it now


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 13, 2010)

Whoa, am I reading that right? It's 4.29gb?
I wasn't expecting the game to be so large considering.

I already have this pre-ordered on Play-asia, definitely looking forward to playing it!


----------



## Taik (Oct 13, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Whoa, am I reading that right? It's 4.29gb?
> I wasn't expecting the game to be so large considering.
> 
> I already have this pre-ordered on Play-asia, definitely looking forward to playing it!
> ...



Does it have English or something ?
AP ?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 13, 2010)

Taik said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True - unscrubbed is 4.37GB


----------



## Orel (Oct 13, 2010)

Guys the english version is out in a few days so chill XD


----------



## TheTwoR's (Oct 13, 2010)

OMG I CAN'T WAIT FOR ENGLISH RELEAAASSSEEEE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love this.
Saw it on the E3 presentation live.


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 13, 2010)

DAMN! the size is big! I was thinking it was smaller then nsmb wii.


----------



## J.Zonneveld (Oct 13, 2010)

GREAT GAME!!!


----------



## Scathraax (Oct 13, 2010)

Orel said:
			
		

> Guys the english version is out in a few days so chill XD



But we want to play it now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Looks awesome, can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Kanahpoo (Oct 13, 2010)

Scathraax said:
			
		

> Orel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky bastards! Europe always has to wait ... (except for last window on DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) in this case even til Q1 2011!!!!!


----------



## Langin (Oct 13, 2010)

I will wait for English version.


----------



## Goli (Oct 13, 2010)

Kanahpoo said:
			
		

> Scathraax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least Europe got some great games like Another Code R and Disaster, which America did not!


----------



## rafaelguerreiro (Oct 13, 2010)

Our 4.3 gb? I could swear that this game was less than 1gb anyway I'll buy that, the game looks a bit gay but still fun as anything from nintendo


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 13, 2010)

question how many text is there in this game xD just donwloading


----------



## Jockel (Oct 13, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Kanahpoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go play Final Fantasy III, Chrono Trigger, Super Mario RPG and Earthbound on your SNES and complain again


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Oct 13, 2010)

Am I the only one who can't find it?


----------



## Sheikonh (Oct 13, 2010)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who can't find it?



No, me too D=


----------



## gbasource (Oct 13, 2010)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who can't find it?



I cant find it either


----------



## Popid (Oct 13, 2010)

Nope; I can't find it either. We're special heh


----------



## Jockel (Oct 13, 2010)

No problem, let me help you:
http://www.play-asia.com/Keito_no_Kirby/pa...en-70-3ydb.html


----------



## Popid (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Jockel!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Oct 13, 2010)

I just found it on a chinese forum (download speed sucks though). I'll wait for Megaupload link.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 13, 2010)

Just wait and it'll spread further. Time is all that is needed.


----------



## nIxx (Oct 13, 2010)

Scrubbed Size is ~3,79GB and well US Languages (English,French,Spain) are already on the disc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the european language files are empty.
It can probably be "hacked" to use them or even easier just replace the japanese messages with the english one (or whatever language you want) of course only if you can´t wait for the US release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

PS: Finally i got my i-net connection back


----------



## rafaelguerreiro (Oct 13, 2010)

AshuraZro said:
			
		

> Just wait and it'll spread further. Time is all that is needed.



kirby is hard to find, could you help me? PM me please


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey guys:


----------



## rafaelguerreiro (Oct 13, 2010)

rafaelguerreiro said:
			
		

> AshuraZro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CD or fake!


----------



## ibis_87 (Oct 13, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Hey guys:



Thats probably fake.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 13, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Hey guys:


O.O 
is that yours?


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 13, 2010)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It´s fake say it works via USB and it has spanish?


----------



## ibis_87 (Oct 13, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> ibis_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, it's your copy?

Sorry, i thought it is just a picture from somewhere.

Will you upload this to the Internet?


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 13, 2010)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spikey GFTO me from GBAtemp. Even I gonna dump for all my GBAtemp friends. But no one loves me...


----------



## prowler (Oct 13, 2010)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Will you upload this to the Internet?


upload to internet and post on gbatemp
get caught by nintendo and pay fee



Spoiler


----------



## Fudge (Oct 13, 2010)

I had no idea this was dumped. I think I'm gonna wait for the US version though.


----------



## gbasource (Oct 13, 2010)

You can upload it then post the links on *warez site* and still remain anonymous.


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 13, 2010)

gbasource said:
			
		

> You can upload it then post the links on *warez site* and still remain anonymous.



On that site? Meh.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 13, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> gbasource said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could upload it to a private tracker, preferably one that has to do with cats or bits


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 13, 2010)

gbasource said:
			
		

> You can upload it then post the links on ***** and still remain anonymous.



BANHAMMER

No naming illegal download sites!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 13, 2010)

Going through a "none piracy" thing right now but I'm making an exception to this seeing Nintendo aren't releasing it over here for months.

*impatient*


----------



## gbasource (Oct 13, 2010)

Oops sorry. Someone pm me and talk about the whole uploading through there.


----------



## waru (Oct 13, 2010)

Damn really hard to find !


----------



## Ryufushichou (Oct 13, 2010)

-reallysharpfastinhalelikejustinbeiberfangirl- OHMYGODOHMYGODOHMYGOD! Epic yarn is out! WAHOOOO! Looking for this now!


----------



## Yuan (Oct 13, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Hey guys:



















Anyway with cleanrip anyone can rip a game easily now. This may be floating on net soon.


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 13, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*YOU HAVE THE PAL VERSION???????*

nah...sorry it was the NTSC Version


----------



## Bladeforce (Oct 13, 2010)

Jockel said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Play em all on my snes emulator


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 13, 2010)

Playing the Japan Version Pretty simple and fun


----------



## Yuan (Oct 13, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Playing the Japan Version Pretty simple and fun



No AP? Playing it with usb loader?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 13, 2010)

Man, took a while to find. Terrible download speed, so hopefully the wait will be worth it.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 13, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i havent experience any problems with it so far and ive been playing for about an 1hr and 30 mins


----------



## Cbajd5 (Oct 13, 2010)

For anyone who has it, have you tried forcing the language to English in whatever loader you can use, legal or otherwise? I'm wondering if the disc would have the US English files on it since the releases are so close to one another. Like Wii Party, as an example. Although it's wasn't nearly complete.


----------



## HaloBenish (Oct 14, 2010)

I think it's been confirmed that the english files are on the disc so it's possible that simply forcing english will work.


----------



## MasJac (Oct 14, 2010)

OMG Epic Game


----------



## Fudge (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm sorry gbasource, don't steal links next time.


----------



## HaloBenish (Oct 14, 2010)

HaloBenish said:
			
		

> I think it's been confirmed that the english files are on the disc so it's possible that simply forcing english will work.



I can confirm this does not work, looks like were going to have to find a different way to use those english language files.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 14, 2010)

HaloBenish said:
			
		

> HaloBenish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edit the main.dol.


----------



## CJL18 (Oct 14, 2010)

HaloBenish said:
			
		

> HaloBenish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




your wrong i am playing it right now full english just the voices in jap other than that full english


----------



## HaloBenish (Oct 14, 2010)

Hmm, doesn't work for me but I guess it's a problem on my side...


----------



## Goli (Oct 14, 2010)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> HaloBenish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This game has VOICES?! Noooo...


----------



## JoyConG (Oct 14, 2010)

Isn't the english launch in like three days? I'm gonna wait


----------



## Yuan (Oct 14, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> HaloBenish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But what does exactly need to be changed?

Tried both WGLP and Generic Patcher but language haven't changed.


----------



## nIxx (Oct 14, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With a HexEditor search "Japanese" replace this string with "EnglishUS", "FrenchUS" or "SpanishUS" only these are complete the EU languages are placeholders as it seems.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks, worked.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 14, 2010)

Forcing English does not work, at least not in WiiFlow with this release. I'm not sure if CJL18 is BSing or not, but as far as I've got it, this release only displays Japanese text.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 14, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Forcing English does not work, at least not in WiiFlow with this release. I'm not sure if CJL18 is BSing or not, but as far as I've got it, this release only displays Japanese text.



Tried that too, only hex editing as nIxx said worked. It even makes the save file text to turn in english.


----------



## HaloBenish (Oct 14, 2010)

I did the hex edit and replaced all 4 instances of the string Japenese with EnglishUS and the game no longer even boots... How many instances was I supposed to replace


----------



## Yuan (Oct 14, 2010)

HaloBenish said:
			
		

> I did the hex edit and replaced all 4 instances of the string Japenese with EnglishUS and the game no longer even boots... How many instances was I supposed to replace



Only the first at Offset: 007E08F0


----------



## HaloBenish (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks, now I just need to re-extract the game so I can get a clean main.dol since I don't know where the other 3 instances I changed are...


----------



## Papermario (Oct 14, 2010)

Can someone PM me with you know, DOWNLOAD.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Oct 14, 2010)

Papermario said:
			
		

> Can someone PM me with you know, DOWNLOAD.



Oh god! Please, read the damn rules!


----------



## HaloBenish (Oct 14, 2010)

HaloBenish said:
			
		

> Thanks, now I just need to re-extract the game so I can get a clean main.dol since I don't know where the other 3 instances I changed are...



Hmm... Game refuses to boot even if I only change the first instance... Is it possible I'm having issues since I downloaded the scrubbed version?


----------



## Papermario (Oct 14, 2010)

HiroshiYamauchi, i dont request for anything here i request it in PM, that dont break the rules...


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 14, 2010)

so you can make the game text in english


----------



## Yuan (Oct 14, 2010)

HaloBenish said:
			
		

> HaloBenish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I downloaded the scrubbed one too. I used it with Wiiflow 2.2a / cIOS 249 rev20 base 56


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 14, 2010)

Papermario said:
			
		

> HiroshiYamauchi, i dont request for anything here i request it in PM, that dont break the rules...


Yes it does. requesting for warez is against the rules. PM or otherwise.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Oct 14, 2010)

Can someone make a patch to make the game in English?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 14, 2010)

later today, there'll be one. I'm downloading right now and then I'll make a patch.
Do have to go to school in a hour so, It might not be as fast as others...


----------



## DDJM (Oct 14, 2010)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Can someone make a patch to make the game in English?



What's the point of all this if today or tomorrow the USA version will be out (officially it comes in stores in 3 days but some people already put their hands on it)?


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Oct 14, 2010)

DDJM said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not hard and we'd have it a day early :/


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 14, 2010)

Keito_no_Kirby_JAP_ENGLISH_LANGUAGE_PATCH_WII-OneUp


----------



## ibis_87 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey guys!

Use WiiScrubber to replace main.dol with this one:

http://www.multiupload.com/MNQSDDLI9V

and recieve 100% English Kirby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Thanks Yuan for finding it out!


----------



## Magus (Oct 14, 2010)

so if i run this trough neogamma and force the language to english will it be in english?

EDIT: seems like no,sorry for the stupid question,should have read the thread before asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but the reply above says there is an english patch so what's the deal?


----------



## Blue-K (Oct 14, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> so if i run this trough neogamma and force the language to english will it be in english?
> 
> EDIT: seems like no,sorry for the stupid question,should have read the thread before asking
> 
> ...


Ninty didn't wanted to add official Support for other Languages, simple as that (and how can you blame them, the game is supposed to work on only Japanese Wiis, Wiis without any modification, so basicly only people who can speak/understand Japanese are supposed play this version). They specificly told the main.dol to only load the Japanese-Language File(s), though because this game will be soon also avaiable in the USA, it makes sense that they already finished the other translation for this area, and left them simply in the game, to make it easier for them later (if you dig a bit trough some games, you can always find some junk, Stuff that never made it in a game).

Now, if you HEX-Edit the main.dol to load the English-Language File(s), it will do that, and bam, the game is in English.

@Topic: Waiting for a PAL-Release. Or the NTSC one. Depending on how much free time I can get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I don't feel any need to play this right now, honestly...


----------



## marice (Oct 14, 2010)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> Magus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't we use an ocarina cheat code to achieve english kirby?
Would be more convenient imho...


----------



## Shebang (Oct 14, 2010)

If it is just a few days then I'll wait for the US version rather than hack main.dol ...


----------



## SwitchNOW (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## gbasource (Oct 14, 2010)

Could someone explain step by step how to make this game english with the hex editor? Im a total noob to the hex editor and i deleted the word 'japanese' from the string so it just says 'EnglishUS' but now the game will not boot.


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 14, 2010)

gbasource said:
			
		

> Could someone explain step by step how to make this game english with the hex editor? Im a total noob to the hex editor and i deleted the word 'japanese' from the string so it just says 'EnglishUS' but now the game will not boot.



why translating it:
1. US version will be released in about 3 days
2. How many Japanese does kirby use (story and tutorial lvl)


----------



## CJL18 (Oct 14, 2010)

this game is awesome and even better with 2players


----------



## masterchan777 (Oct 14, 2010)

You edit the "main.dol" using a hex editor, you can substitute the "Japanese" string (offset 007E08F0) with "EnglishUS" (or "FrenchUS" or "SpanishUS") to play the game in those languages.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 14, 2010)

I found a patch but dont know how to use it
and dont know if i can post the link

EDIT

ok found how

_To apply the patch : Replace the main.dol with the english patched main.dol or use the included ppf or imageDiff patches

To play in French or Spanish : Edit the "main.dol" using a hex editor and substitute the "Japanese" string (offset 007E08F0) with "EnglishUS" (or "FrenchUS" or "SpanishUS") to play the game in those languages. _


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 14, 2010)

You should probably get rid of that mention there MakiManPR!


----------



## waru (Oct 14, 2010)

Please can you make a patch that put the game in french ?


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 14, 2010)

More photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :


















This game is fucking funny.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice disc art


----------



## ibis_87 (Oct 14, 2010)

Not only the game visuals are adorable, but the boxart and manual are lovely decorated, too!
Thanks for the photos!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aaand seven worlds, according to the discart, by the way!


----------



## Goli (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh my god. After playing the first stage I can only say this: GOTY.


----------



## Diovos (Oct 14, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Hey guys:


Are you going to upload this?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 14, 2010)

This is quite possibly the best game of the year and the fact that Mario Galaxy 2 came out in the same year and is my favourite game of the last ten yeas...is really saying something.  I usually love games that have a challenge but this one I just don't mind being easy as its just so damn charming.

Its been a very long time since we had a good home console Kirby game, I think the last very good one was Kirby Super Star on the Super Nintendo and since then the only great games have been on GB/GBC/DS.  N64 one was ok but nothing special.  In fact its kinda a shame that Nintendo made this a Kirby game (originally it wasn't) as it would have been the first brand new "gamers game" since Pikmin.


----------



## Chanser (Oct 14, 2010)

Posted the English language patcher, I have removed the main.dol for obvious reasons.

http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=21869


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 14, 2010)

Diovos said:
			
		

> Are you going to upload this?


Don't do it!  Read the cautionary tale of the poor australian who posted about a prerelease and then uploaded it, then getting hit by a very large fine


----------



## Yuan (Oct 14, 2010)

ChrisRX said:
			
		

> Diovos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, just follow these steps:

1- Upload it behind a dozen of proxies
2- Get caught by Ninty anyway
3- ?????
4- Profit!


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Oct 14, 2010)

ChrisRX said:
			
		

> Diovos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought he only get caught because he showed the receipt for the game, without editing out any personal information?

Damn typos


----------



## hocuspocus (Oct 15, 2010)

does hex editing the main.dol for english change only the text to english or the text and voice?


----------



## Goli (Oct 15, 2010)

hocuspocus said:
			
		

> does hex editing the main.dol for english change only the text to english or the text and voice?


Already been said, it only changes the text, and this doesn't include the title screen.
Also, GOTY!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 15, 2010)

Kirbys Epic Yarn USA WII-PLAYME


----------



## Azariel_z (Oct 18, 2010)

Same sound and voice as usa release?


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 18, 2010)

The Japanese version has Japanese voices + text.
With the patch it'll get English text, but still Japanese voices.
USA version has English text + voices.


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 18, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> ChrisRX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noone get caught by Nintendo because of not using a proxy (beside I suppose you mean VPN), most one click Hosters never give the IP, they just delete the file (if they would really always give the IP address, than million of people would get everyday caught) ...this poor Australian guy got caught because he posted a picture with the bill. on the bill their was the address of seller, time stamp etc.

1.Don't post a Picture of your Bill
2.No really don't post a picture of your Bill
3. you were warned!
4. use a good VPN
5. Use file.mail.ru and a multiuploader to upload your files.
6. Voila


----------



## st40611 (Oct 19, 2010)

An easier and albeit more painless way to get the English working in the Jap iso:

1. Download this. http://www.mediafire.com/?8xl009lz799lvhc
2. Put it in root\codes\
3. Boot up the game using USB Loader/Gecko/something that enables Ocarina.

You should be seeing the game in English.


----------

